# My new favorite frame?



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Buddy of mine just got a pair. He loves them. They look fantastic. A smaller eye size than the average p-3, especially the May Fulvue. I like the shape better than the Lafont Pantheon. I thought I would post in case anyone was in the market for a smaller p-3.

https://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Lafont-tcmfna/r.html

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## The Virginian (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a pair of Lafont Jupiters that are similar in shape. Actually, Iâ€™d be interested to see how they compare.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The Lafont Legitime features a very small eye size--only 44mm. This is precisely what distinguishes it not only from other Lafont frames, but the community of p-3s out there on the market. The Legitime reminds me of the Cutler and Gross frames that Andersen posted a while back. To repeat: a great looking grame.


----------



## Coffee (Mar 4, 2006)

Those are nice looking frames. IÂ´m currently sporting Lafonts myself only very different model. I could never pull those off even thought i would like to.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Similar to the AA 406, but perhaps rounder.

Also: the smallest 406 size is 47mm.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Lafont Legitime Frames*

Hey guys, these are the real deal! Fortunately, this post came up at the time my Rx was changed.

You might consider bookmarking the site, for the next time you are in the market. Online source is very smooth, and more reasonable than local optician.

Frames are distinguished by a lens that is slightly smaller than the Anglo Americans that they replaced. For some reason, much more comfortable.

Two ears up!


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Intrepid, I'm so pleased to read that you like the frames. 

Both Steedappeal and I very likely own more frames that any person actually needs, but my defense is that I actually wear nearly all of them.

Today I'm wearing a pair of Lafont "Jury" frames--similar to what Steed can be seen sporting on occasion. They're very similar to the AA Wayne. A great weekend frame--perfect for the OCBD-khakis-Alden 986 combo.

Anyway...yes, the Legitime is a classic, tried-and-true shape. 

~Harris


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I just picked up a couple more pair of the AA 406 direct from

www.angloamericanopticalltd.com

I got the demi-blond and yellow, which I think on the yellow I will turn into sunglasses. That brings me up to 4 pairs of the 406, which puts me in the same arena as Harris and Steed but NOWHERE close


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The 406 remains an old school classic. I now about five pairs in different shades of tortoise. My favorite? Probably TO (tortoise) and AH (Amber Havana).


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*A Question on Frames....*

Can you buy frames somewhere, like Ben Silver, say, and take them to a place that makes glasses? I always thought they wanted to only do business if you buy the frames and the lenses.

Joe


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Harris,

Do you know of a shop in these parts that stocks Lafont frames? I stopped in AR Trapp some time back but I was in a bit of a rush, so I'm unsure. It would be nice to try on a few pairs in person before pulling the trigger on anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

> Can you buy frames somewhere, like Ben Silver, say, and take them to a place that makes glasses? I always thought they wanted to only do business if you buy the frames and the lenses.
> 
> Joe


They may, but most of the money is made in fitting the lenses into the glasses...


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Joe Frances said:


> Can you buy frames somewhere, like Ben Silver, say, and take them to a place that makes glasses? I always thought they wanted to only do business if you buy the frames and the lenses.
> 
> Joe


Yes you can. You will still have to pay for them to make the lenses for the glasses. I have done this with my eye guy. He is not part of some big chain though (like pearl vision).


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Lafont Frames*



boatshoes said:


> Harris,
> 
> Do you know of a shop in these parts that stocks Lafont frames? I stopped in AR Trapp some time back but I was in a bit of a rush, so I'm unsure. It would be nice to try on a few pairs in person before pulling the trigger on anything.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't know where you live, boatshoes. However, I would highly recommend the online source that Harris cites in his origional post.
They are fast, and the price is much less than the local optician.

Also, unless you go to some place like Trapp, the selection is usually quite limited to keep down the capital required for inventory.

They can give you a Lafont catalogue, and order the frames for you, however, you can order them yourself, online (ala Harris recommendation) and save a considerable amount.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Getting lens to fit your frames*



joeyzaza said:


> Yes you can. You will still have to pay for them to make the lenses for the glasses. I have done this with my eye guy. He is not part of some big chain though (like pearl vision).


Don't know where you live, but I have a good friend that is a retired opthamologist, and he says that the product sold by the local chain (Lens Crafters) is perfectly fine.

I take the frames there, and they are as pleased as they can be to sell me the lens.

Something like 15% off with a AAA card, or 20% off if you are insured by Aetna. They make the lens in about an hour, and will replace them within 30 days if they don't work for you.

If there is something like that near you, it might be worth a look.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

It's well worth anyone's time to call up Arnie at A.R. Trapp and talk with him about their in-house frame selection, which is amazing. Optical Trad heaven.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

You can't go wrong w/ a classic like that. Last time I got new frames I was looking for something similar, but the only thing I could find was some Polo frames that didn't look quite right on me. Next time I'll have to check these out.

Brian


----------



## Mary (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello...I'm new to the board and found you all by googling Lafont Legitime frames. I haven't actually seen the Lafont Legitime but they look like some frames I wore back in the early 80's. I loved them! made me look so smart...I don't want oversized frames for my face so what's the opinion of these on a woman? 

Also according to the pictures I've seen it seems like there is allot of yellow mixed in with the dark tortoise. Is it distracting? How much yellow is there or is it a reflection of the camera that I'm seeing on the standard photo? My preference being a dark tortoise with brown and black markings makes me wonder if I would be happier with the Amber Havana. I have a small face with long brown/auburn hair. Thanks for your advice.

Mary


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Welcome*

Mary,
Welcome. You may also wish to post your question in the Women's Fashion Forum. I don't mean to discourge you and I do want you to feel most welcome. 
Cheers


----------

